# Another IAMS recall 12/6/2011



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Iams Recall Puppy Food


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

IAMS IS JUST HORRIBLE OVERALL, they should just shutdown the company -.-


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow I didnt know iams was that bad!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Iams killed my cat I HATE that brand!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Iams is a very bad company and the food is very bad as well. LOL so...that's a good enough reason for me to NEVER even think of feeding it or recommending it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Iams killed my cat I HATE that brand!


I'm sorry for your loss 
During the huge recall in Canada, several years ago Iams killed my mother's dog and cat, and hubby's cat as well. 
This was when hundreds of dogs and cats got poisoned because there was rat poison in the food. 
There is no worse brand out there. I'm shocked they are still in business. Seems like every year there is a recall, or two, or three. :x


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss as well. I hate companies that think that they can get away with this. I hate Hartz Mountain for this reason as well. It's a good thing I never fed any of my pets Iams.


----------

